# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  hard time identifying my BP's morph

## Iaunu

If this is in the wrong place, It can be moved as needed. but can anyone identify what my little daisy es?

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot..._4153283_n.jpg

her spots on top of her are a lot brighter yellow than pictures seem to want to express. and her sides have just a hint of deep brown jungle green.

----------


## Skittles1101

She appears to be a wild type (normal). She is not any known morph, babies tend to be more "yellow" then adult normals hence why she looks so different to some pictures you've probably seen. Chances are if you paid normal price she is a normal, however there is no way to be sure unless you grow her up and breed her to prove a morph.

----------


## Alexandra V

Yup, she's a wild type/normal. As was said, babies tend to be very bright and will "brown out" as they age.

----------


## AK907

I'll third this. Normal/wild type.

----------


## Iaunu

I will mention she was hatched at the same time as all the other babies for sale and her colors are just so much more vivid than any of her siblings.

----------


## Iaunu

er, don't see the edit button. >_< I still love her, I do like her pattern alot though actually, I can likely still use her to get something new and unique  :Very Happy:  of course, that's when she's old enough to make cute little  button babies...

Perhaps i can try and focus on the tint of green and eventually get a more deep green with the wild pattern. Wonder if thats possible, i'm not deep enough into any of that to even know what's possible.

----------


## Skittles1101

> er, don't see the edit button. >_< I still love her, I do like her pattern alot though actually, I can likely still use her to get something new and unique  of course, that's when she's old enough to make cute little  button babies...
> 
> Perhaps i can try and focus on the tint of green and eventually get a more deep green with the wild pattern. Wonder if thats possible, i'm not deep enough into any of that to even know what's possible.


My normal is my favorite one, and always will be.  :Smile:

----------


## Mattinho

> I will mention she was hatched at the same time as all the other babies for sale and her colors are just so much more vivid than any of her siblings.


Thats just the wonders of polymorphism... you can hatch dark snakes with lights or reduced patterns with busy ones. If the parents were not CF,CH or dinkers (imports from africa) then the chances are its just a normal.

----------


## lasweetswan

> My normal is my favorite one, and always will be.


x2. My normal was my first, and my favorite !!!

----------


## mark and marley

my normal is my first and will always be my favorite.

----------


## seeya205

If you don't know what morph you have than 99% of the time it's a normal!  You would know if it's a morph by what you paid for it!  You can't get a morph at a pet store for under $100!  You have a classic looking normal!  Normal vary in shades and colours!  Some are really light others are really dark!

----------


## MoshBalls

What were the parents?  I think she looks a like a mojave especially if you said the picture isn't doing her justice and she is actually yellower on top and greener on the sides.  What does her belly look like.  Is it completely white?

Here is a picture of my mojave. 



Now compare to yours.  I see a similarity.  Is it just me?

----------


## babyknees

Pretty hatchling normal in my humble opinion.

----------


## LizardPants

I knew another post like this was due any day now.  
I move that we have a "What morph is my wild type/normal" forum section.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Looks nothing like a mojo... It's a normal.

----------


## LizardPants

Dear Moderators,

Can we put a friendly auto-reply "It's a nice looking normal.",  for when someone posts in the Is This A Morph???? (*caugh*It's a normal*caugh*) forum?  

Thanks,

-LizardPants

*Disclaimer: I have nothing against normals or the people who keep them.

----------

